# Lml the serotonin issue



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I can go over the serotonin stuff with you and how a lot of it all applies to IBS and the three things you have mentioned insomnia, depression and perhaps restless leg syndrome. This one is first for you.







http://www.ahealthyme.com/topic/mindbodygu...TVTWCYSYZSFEQ#0


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Interesting that 95% of Seretonin lies within the stomach, the report says.....so why is it all those ssri's cause nausea...you would think the exact opposite.?>


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, Restless leg syndrome and insomnia. FYI http://health.medscape.com/cx/viewarticle/151126


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

EricSorry to butt in here but I wanted to pick your brains about serotonin, IBS and other things which you might be able to help me with. As I understand it IBS-D occurs when there is too much serotonin and too little norepinephrine, and vice versa for IBS-C. I hope thats right, although I know other neurotransmitters like acetylcholine are involved just to complicate matters.Now to really complicate matters, bring in the hormones! I have read that low levels of luteinizing hormone have been found in both male and female IBS sufferers, leading to low levels of estrogen, progesterone and testosterone. Estrogen, for example, effects serotonin, with low levels of estrogen causing low levels of serotonin. I think there are also estrogen receptors in the gut, but I'm not quite sure what implications are. From my own personal situation I'm thinking about estrogen, because as I mentioned in chat on Sunday, I 'm going to have to have my other ovary removed at the end of the year, going from some to no estrogen overnight. Therefore less serotonin and the potential of my IBS-C worsening. After having my tumour removed last year, I have, believe it or not, been in a positive frame of mind and been able to put all illnesses, pains and events into perspective. But that is the normal me - I have been told that if I was anymore laid back I would be horizontal. What I am thinking is that without estrogen to help my serotonin levels this might be too much to cope with on my own, then my IBS-C might worsen again which I don't want. If I am allowed to go on HRT then this is not a problem, but if not do you think that HT would help me? I know this is a while off yet, but I just want to be fully armed with the facts so that I can discuss it with my consultant.Wow what a long-winded way to ask one question!Belinda x


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Belinda, be careful to check with your doctor on any of this. If you are older and have C most of the IBS research has been done on IBS-D for younger women. There is a new study in JAMA about Quality of life and HRT - believe your doctor and not the ads by pharmaceutical companies.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Belinda, this is over my head for the most part and as Tom said something to discuss with your doctor for the right answers on hormones and there effects on IBS C.I can direct you to a indepth serotonin and IBS article, but they don't really mention hormones, more the mechanisms of serotonin and IBS. let me now though.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Belinda, I am not a medical expert and you need to talk to your MD. I will share what I perceive to be true though, first if your next ovary surgery will leave you with no ovaries(hysterectomy?) you WILL need HRT. My wife has been taking HRT(Premarin) for 14yrs and it works fine. I am the one who had IBS/D before being totally relieved with Mike's tape program! As far as excess chemicals, there is no test and they really don't know. Lotronex blocked the nerves in the gut from uptaking too much serotonin which must be part of the brain/gut serotonin problem but not necessarily too much! The brain chemicals, such as serotonin and norepinepherine and dopamine are a different story and they don't know they just guess? The only psychmed that had any beneficial effect on my IBS/D was "imipramine-Tofranil" and it acts primarily on the norepinepherine not the serotonin! According to Mike Mahoney,Eric and Marilyn, the hynotapes reprogram the subconcious mind to respond correctly and not send signals to the gut to spasm and cause "D" or spasm out of sync and trap everything and cause pain and "C". Your hormones need to be kept balanced medically by your MD/medicines and Mike's hypnotapes should really help with the IBS and anxiety in my opinion! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Belinda.. all good comments here. I had both ovaries removed in April and was put on HRT for bones. I have been on FOUR different types (not at the same time) and different dosages. The docs immediately prescribe a certain dosage and it was too much. Be sure you ask your doc about the types and dosages... their are pills and transdermal patches. My friend had both her ovaries removed the next month, and has had NO HRT because her body supplies enough and she has other medications that would contraindicate it.ONLY your own doc can tell you what is right for you, because I know several women, and we are all on different dosages and methods. You may even consider natural HRT. You don't go from no estrogen overnight. You still have some in your system, it takes a while to feel any symptomology, and some ladies feel none. Also, if your estrogen replacement dosage is too high for you, you may experience nausea and not feel well.Get a book by Christian Northrup about Women's Bodies.... it is a bible...huge, but has a lot of info for us gals in there. Get it at the library if you don't wanna buy it.... the author is a lady ob-gyn MD and she gives ya the straight info. As far as the IBS sessions go, it may belp you to keep all that has happened to you in perspective and help you deal with things overall. Just speaking from my perspective of doing the sessins during my many surgeries.Good luck... and the best to you.


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Thank you for all the replies and advice.I have talked this over with my gynae consultant, but as he said he is no expert on IBS, but very easy to talk openly to. I haven't spoken to my general doctor yet but I think I will, although my gynae consultant said he might try and speak to the gastro specialist at the hospital. The problem I have is that the tumour that was taken out last year had some pre-cancerous cells. Hence the reason why I have chosen to have a full hysterectomy to prevent any potential spread. The problem is that HRT is sometimes contra-indicated when ovarian cancer has been diagnosed, although mine is classed as a borderline. I have to wait and see. I hope I am like your friend, Marilyn, and have enough estrogen not to need HRT. I am 32 years old, so have alot of years ahead of me to deal with this.Norb and Marilyn, I think you are right about the tapes helping me with the potential for my IBS to flare up again and general anxiety. I think I will order them in to try around the time I go for surgery. Eric - I have been reading all the references you post on the BB which are great, but if this is different I would be really interested in it. ThanksTom - I know all to well not to believe the ads from pharmaceutical companies. I work for one of them and get to hear how the minds of the marketing people work! I don't work in marketing by the wayAgain thanks for all the advice, its great to know there is somewhere to come for the reassurance you need sometimes.Belinda x


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Belinda, my friend was 36 when she went into the change, then she got breast cancer and had a masectomy and could no longer take hormones. A few months ago, she had both ovaries removed also, and is not on ANY HRT whatsoever, and is doing fine. So, yes you are right in saying it is contraindicated for cancer, especially if it is the type easily mascestized into other areas of the body. Good luck with everything, and our thoughts are with you... Best wishes.  ~ Marilyn


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

EricWow, such a lot of excellent info. Thanks so much!! And for years I just thought I was loosing it since I didn't know these conditions were not unique to me. I have an appt. with a new internist next week, and will now have some of these specifics in hand to discuss with her.Thank you again so very, very much!Linda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, I have a lot more for you.This is on SAD and serotonin and melatonin. http://ibscrohns.about.com/library/weekly/aa012501a.htm This is another one you should read. Then as you start reading these and getting the basics, I will show you some more technical info on all of this.


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

Good grief! I fit all the symptoms for SAD, too.(And my sister has this condition.) I'm looking at this as "knowledge is power" ... in this case to better understand and learn more ways of coping with it all. Even though my Yoga classes and exercise helps a lot, I guess it's time to get serious and order Mikes tapes to add to my mix of self care! I've got to believe that understanding about these related issues will help me put together a constructive program of self help. IBS is just the newest and far most frustrating physical part of it for me.Many more thank yous ... and I look forward to anything else you come across!Linda


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

LML, I finished Mike's tapes in the summer2001 and my IBS/D is totally under control! I had even forgotten until you mentioned it, I've always had some degree of SAD also and this winter there has been no sign of it at all!







This has been no easy winter season with some serious health problems in my family but the HT has kept it "at bay"!







 Norb


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

NorbThanks for your encouragement. Long spell of unemployment last year, younger sister's coronaryrupture and subsequent amputation of both legs,elderly parents, etc. ... and I first thought my IBS was all just stress. So good to find this BB and learn there are things, aside from meds, like good info for understanding more and now Mike's tapes to help deal with it all. I'm going to give them a go.Linda


----------

